# bluetooth - rfcomm protocol not supported

## brahm

I tried to set up bluetooth and almost everything went fine. There were these problems :

```

/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *     Stopping sdpd ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Stopping hcid ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                                                                                 [ !! ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported 

```

That is, it gives an error that the protocol is not supported. I have it enabled in the kernel.Also,

```

#ps -ae | grep hcid

21016 ?        00:00:00 hcid

# ps -ae | grep sdpd

```

That is, grep hcid succeeds but grep sdpd fails

Consequently,

```

#l2ping 00:0E:6D:BC:A6:12

Can't create socket: Protocol not supported

```

That is, I can't connect to my mobile via my bluetooth dongle.

Someone please help.

----------

## derverstand

Hi,

Same problems here. Somehow strange problem: Two identical laptops with the same device. For one of them the dongle works... The other one can be forced to run it by /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart and wild plugging / unplugging the dongle. At some random (?) point it starts working :/

Best regards.

----------

## brahm

hi,

My problem was solved. I am sorry that I didn't post that thing. I had to do modprobe rfcomm for that. I think that the wild pluggin in/out of the dongle might mean that there is a faulty connection. Is it the same case with some other usb port? I would suggest you to try some other usb port.

----------

## derverstand

same problem on ALL usb ports on this laptop...

----------

## brahm

do one thing - go to root mode and do 

```

lsusb

```

Tell the output. Try doing this once before plugging the dongle and once after plugging in. If the outputs are same , it means that your dongle is not detected. If after plugging in, the donsle is shown, it means that there is some problem with the bluetooth installation.

----------

